# Unable to connect via Micro USB to PC



## dharr18 (Dec 29, 2011)

*First some background:*

Playing around with some ROMs, I loaded up MIUI. I wanted to see what all the fuss was about. While installing from ROM Manager, the subsequent boot into CWM started my backup and installed the ROM. During the process CWM notified me the install was attempting to overwrite the recovery partition. I inadvertently said yes, one of the bad things about touch recovery...fat fingers.

*Result:*

CWM was blown away. MIUI failed to install Google Apps.

I connect the N7 up to my PC. It is not detected. No ADB available, however I can use wireless ADB so I installed ROM manager and reflashed CWM. This was were the fun began. Everything on my internal storage got nuked during the install and attempted recovery. I had to format internal storage.

No biggie, I have backups on my laptop through WUGFresh Root Kit. I will restore back to stock and start over.

*Problem:*

No computer I connect the N7 to detects it, regardless of USB connection method nor OS on the PC (Ubuntu, Win 7, Mint). I still have wireless ADB but that doesn't help with fastboot.

*Current Status:*
Currently I am running AOKP, after flashing multiple ROMs and Recovery between TWRP (current) and CWM. Also I have done many factory resets, cache cleaning, etc.

*My diagnosis:*

I think my boot, recovery or bootloader partition is borked due to the fat finger in CWM while installing MIUI. The added bonus...without being able to connect the N7 to any PC, I can't get into recovery unless I get lucky (1 out of 10 tries I get lucky and can get into recovery). I can get into recovery as long as I can boot into a ROM and do any common method to reboot recovery.

*Question:*

Now my question, does anyone have any ideas what I can do to get the USB connection working again to allow ADB/Fastboot connections?

*Additional info/Review:*
I have a GNex that I can ADB/Fastboot into without issue.
I have tried multiple different cables to connect to PC/Laptops.
As mentioned, I have tried multiple PCs to attempt a connection running everything from Windows 7 to variations of Linux (Mint and Ubuntu)
All the cables work fine with GNex, excluding one cable I deemed trashworthy.
I am fairly certain that the micro-USB port is fine, I can charge without issue even connected to a PC. OTG cable works perfectly fine.
I did something saying a port was open from the N7 that cause USB connection to fail. I forget what I did to find that message or what program I was using. I think I was trying to do a adb usb command from the command line on the N7.
USB Debugging is enabled.


----------



## dharr18 (Dec 29, 2011)

More info:
No errors in logcat when connecting N7 to PC.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

That sucks. Did you try reinstalling the drivers? I use the naked drivers think I got them off xda.

Then before connecting it boot into boot loader with the power vol down keys, then connect it to PC and try fast boot.

My only idea. Good luck.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dharr18 (Dec 29, 2011)

headcheese said:


> That sucks. Did you try reinstalling the drivers? I use the naked drivers think I got them off xda.
> 
> Then before connecting it boot into boot loader with the power vol down keys, then connect it to PC and try fast boot.
> 
> ...


Device manager doesn't even see it connected.

I think USB is somehow blocked in the boot or bootloader.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Just throwin stuff out there (I have no idea) but you think reflashing the boot.img might fix it?

Dont know how to do it without fastboot, but twrp can backup and restore the boot img and on my Verizon s3 I ran a command in terminal on the phone to flash a new boot.img to unlock the boot loader.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

I could share a twrp backup of my nexus 7 boot.

No idea if this would fix it or screw it up more.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dharr18 (Dec 29, 2011)

headcheese said:


> I could share a twrp backup of my nexus 7 boot.
> 
> No idea if this would fix it or screw it up more.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, I have a friend with a n7 that we might try something along those lines Monday.

I still have my n7 backup I ran with wugs root kit.

I need to see if I can convert that to something I can restore from recovery.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dharr18 (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, I have verified the problem is on the tablet side. I can connect my OTG cable to the tablet and mount my GNex allowing me to perform adb commands sent to the phone. I can not mount my tablet to the phone reversing the cable.

N7 ---> OTG ---> USB ---> GNex (works)
GNex ---> OTG ---> USB ---> N7 (fails, phone does not recognize the tablet being connected. I verified I could connect to a USB stick without issue.)

I think this narrows it down to MTP/PTP being disabled somewhere. Since it affects fastboot as well, I am assuming something in boot or bootloader. I ruled out recovery due to recovery working correctly when I can get to it.

Any ideas?


----------



## MystaMax (Jun 5, 2012)

hello,

I was wondering if you found a resolution to your problem? I'm having similar issues with my Nexus 7, but I'm stock. I haven't loaded anything custom: no custom recovery, no root, nothing.

I cannot get ubuntu to detect it (running "lsusb" from command line doesn't show the nexus 7). My Windows 7 & Windows XP do not even detect it when plugging it in. Like you, I tried multiple cables as well.

My Galaxy Nexus has no problem being detected on all the same PCs the Nexus 7 was tested on.

Technically this is literally the first time I've ever plugged my Nexus 7 into a computer and I've had it since mid-July. The whole reason I wanted to access via a PC is to do an adb backup, so I can then root it.

Personally, I dont think the fact that you've altered your phone has anything to do it. I think the data side of port is just messed up (unless you somehow got it working). I'm at a lost, and if I don't find a resolution this weekend, I'm sending it in for repair (which I'm not happy about).


----------



## Erling (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi,

i have the same Situation here;
no USB-Connection to Windows, no recognition in the device-manager - but OTG works.
I have Clockworkmod Recovery installed and a rooted Stock Rom (4.2).
I tried other roms, updated the bootloader - no change.


----------



## ofcrlawless (Jan 4, 2012)

Have you installed the usb drivers?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Erling (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes, drivers are properly installed - but there is absolute no recognition of the nexus at all - even not an unknown device in the device manager or something else. Also no Sound or reaction when i connect it to the pc.


----------



## bwanshoom (Sep 13, 2011)

Is FastCharge enabled?


----------



## Erling (Nov 17, 2012)

Fast Charge is not supported by my kernel, i have the stock kernel installed - so it´s not enabled.


----------



## dharr18 (Dec 29, 2011)

After investigating with a fine tooth comb, and a flashlight. I found out my usb port was cracked on the n7. I called Google and went through the rma process. I also found out a fine tooth comb is worthless when working on a tablet.

One trick I did discover, if you have a otg cable/adapter. it will allow you to boot into recovery without a PC connection. Just hook up the adapter and boot into recovery (power+ volume)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

